# Solved: SBS2011 (Exchange 2010) Add mail enabled pubic folder as member of distributi



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear all,

I want to add a mail enabled pubic folder as member of distribution group, i tried (through powershell):


```
Add-DistributionGroupMember  -Identity "Groupname"  -Member "[email protected]"
```
this does not work:

```
The term 'Add-DistributionGroupMember' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable pr
ogram. Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:28
+ Add-DistributionGroupMember <<<<   -Identity "Groupname"  -Member "[email protected]"
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (Add-DistributionGroupMember:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException
```
Who knows the correct command?
Thanks,
Wouter


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Make sure you load the Exchange Management Shell to load powershell with the Exchange cmdlets registered otherwise you will get the above error.


----------



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

